# PS3 160GB £195 in Sainsburys till 2nd June



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2011)

I know PSN network is down (no idea if this offer is related, I would doubt it due to the duration of it) but this is a stonking offer in Sainsburys stores nationwide, starting today until 2nd June.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 28, 2011)

Or get a £140 250GB Xbox 360 that you can actually play online.








(sorry, couldn't resist! )


----------



## Garek (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm tempting, but I prefer to keep my credit card details secure...


----------



## g force (Apr 28, 2011)

Well you can't enter them because the network is down...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2011)

I wouldn't bother tbh...you don't really need two consoles, once you have one you'll manage a decent level of enjoyment out it.


----------

